# Construction Yoga



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

In my search for stretches recommended for people who work construction...

this guy came up.

Thought I'd share.

Yoga With Your Boots On


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup, because of back injuries. its recommended by chiropractors


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Think i'd rather go to a studio with some hot chicks...

seriously though, when I was an employee for a large company, their policy was to do stretches every morning. Five minutes before start time, everyone would meet on one floor of the parkade and a routine of stretches. 

Everyone made fun of it, but it does kind of make sense considering how many have bad backs and everything else.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

seriousley, scotch and pills


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> seriousley, scotch and pills


Thats one way to get a liver transplant...


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

at least i have options:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> at least i have options:thumbsup:


Good point


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Over here PLC Nortic does 15 min. of stretch and flex each morning before work:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

'' I demand you to buy a tank top'' Man, that was a awesome video. Now I am going out and buy some dvds of this show. Funny.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't find it but the end of that show is the best:laughing: Hank is doing yoga with his work buddy's and has renamed all the poses, such as "This one I call watering the lawn pose":laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Heck, who needs yoga. I can relieve wind without even trying.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

you dont neccesarily need to do yoga. the key thing that everyone should be doing is core work.. situps. crunches and lower back excercises. strengthen you abdomen and you'll protect you back plain and simple

as for construction and yoga.. i know one thing im renovating a yoga pants store starting in march.. gonna be a hard time focusing on work:thumbup:


----------

